# Revenue to gross salary conversion - is the gross salary just 78% of the total revenue or less (I think less)?



## van_suso (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello,

Is there any calculator/simulator that tells us what the *hourly *_gross salary _will be, given the* hourly *_revenue_? *I was recently offered a part time CDD d'usage contract where the 'gross salary' would be 75€/hour, and I was trying to find out what the employer would pay me if I'd take it as an AE* (I won't take it as a salaried person as my carte séjour wouldn't allow that)?

I can't seem to find a calculator for *hourly* such rate. And *I don't think gross salary will be 78% of the hourly revenue as an AE, as 22% goes into the social charges.* I think the employer pays that social charges plus something else (retirement...?) as well, which they don't have to pay for AE.

P.S I do know of this calculator - https://mycompanyinfrance.urssaf.fr/cal.../auto-entrepreneur, but this doesn't have an option for hourly calculation.

*So here's another way to put forward my question:* when you pay someone as a salaried person, so on top of the gross salary, you pay other charges. Suppose the gross salary is 75€/hour. How much will you pay the freelancer if you don't hire her/him as an employee, but as an AE? It must be more than 75€/hour, but how much exactly? There has to be a conversion from revenue to gross salary. I want to know precisely that.

I hope my question is clear?


----------

